# Picasso head guyana.



## tortadise (Jun 9, 2012)

My huge male Guyana breeding with what I like to call Picasso head redfoot. She's a bit small but maybe I will get some eggs. Can't wait to see those offspring.

View attachment 22211




View attachment 22212


----------



## Oogway (Jun 9, 2012)

wow the female is stunning!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a male that's just as nice, but Claude (photoed) won the breeding battle. He dwarfs her. She is a beaut for guyananese locale.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 9, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 9, 2012)

How big is he?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 9, 2012)

Claude is uhhhhh actually I haven't measured him in a while actually. Probably around 15-16" now. He's a decent size.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 9, 2012)

good looking gal!


----------



## bigred (Jun 9, 2012)

Good looking female


----------



## tortadise (Jun 11, 2012)

Not a bad find at all. I'm definitely stoked to see what she produces.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, very nice female.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks. I still need to name her. I was thinking monet and Pablo on the male. For Pablo Picasso and monet for the female. What do you guys think?


----------

